# New Garn Jr is here



## MaineGuy (Apr 13, 2014)

Well I picked up a new garn jr on Friday.  About all I've done so far is unload it and put it in my basement.  I'll try to take some pictures as I get around to installing it.  I still need to move it from just inside the overhead door in my basement to where is final resting spot will be.  Here's some pictures of its journey home.

I didn't get any of unloading it with my tractor which was quite a task.  If it had weighted another 100 lbs It would still be sitting on the trailer.  My tractor was at max capacity.  I could lift it about 8 inches of the ground which was just enough.


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh yeah and I just traded my Heatmor OWB for 12.5 cord of wood, cut split and delivered.


----------



## Fred61 (Apr 13, 2014)

You won't need to process 10 cord/yr any more!

1) Garn VS Heatmor
2) Taking advantage of standby losses where the are beneficial to you.


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 13, 2014)

10 cord was only half of what the heatmor ate in 4 months.  My father in law provided the other 10 cord. We heated 2 houses with it.  Hoping to cut down to 8 cord and burn 2 months longer.  Plus cut my snow plowing area in half. I used to plow a path to the owb.


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 13, 2014)

But it's only heating my house now. He's having heatpumps installed this week.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 13, 2014)

MaineGuy said:


> 10 cord was only half of what the heatmor ate in 4 months.  My father in law provided the other 10 cord. We heated 2 houses with it.  Hoping to cut down to 8 cord and burn 2 months longer.  Plus cut my snow plowing area in half. I used to plow a path to the owb.


 
Wow - that thing was hungry.


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah it's a good thing the guy I traded it too sells firewood and has a wood processor.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll be watching this thread with much interest. I made contact with Heaterman this week about a Garn Jr.


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 13, 2014)

Heres' some more closer picture.  Heaterman wonder if you can explain some of the ports.  It seems to have a few more than I expected.  The 2 on the front appear to be 1"npt, assuming maybe Solar interface? The back has 3, 1 1/2" npt female (assuming hot water out) and beside it appears to be 1" npt female (this one I'm not sure of its purpose) then at the bottom what looks like a 1" npt male (I assume the water return) it extends inside the unit to about the center of it.


----------



## Willman (Apr 13, 2014)

What no manual with the boiler?


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah but it's a generic manual for all there models. These appear to be additional ports that don't show in the manual.  At least I couldn't find it in there?


----------



## mike van (Apr 14, 2014)

The 6 holes on the front right are for electric heat elements should you chose to put then in.  The two higher up I just plugged, you could put a nice dial thermometer in there should you want to.   The one all the way near the bottom is for a drain valve.   The rear you have correct, the 1 1/2 is  for the supply, the 1" at the bottom a return.   The one next to the supply I have a well & aqua stat in for the control of the circ. on the HX .  Nice pics you took -


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Mike.  I knew about the holes for the elements which I think I will put the elements in now. I may or not hook them up but figured it would be easier to put them in than to have to drain it later.  It's going to be a couple weeks before I can start doing much of the installation. I am in the parts gathering stage right now.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 14, 2014)

I find it a bit odd that the supply is 1.5" and the return is 1"? I think every boiler I have seen they're the same size.

Nice looking unit though - have fun with the install. Don't forget the camera.


----------



## Karl_northwind (Apr 14, 2014)

The supply is usually bigger on the GARN's to allow bigger pipe for  NPSH requirements for the supply circ. 

karl


----------



## heaterman (Apr 14, 2014)

Karl_northwind said:


> The supply is usually bigger on the GARN's to allow bigger pipe for  NPSH requirements for the supply circ.
> 
> karl



And the return is smaller to increase water velocity coming into the tank which helps prevent hot water "stacking" in the front of the unit.


----------



## heaterman (Apr 14, 2014)

MaineGuy said:


> Heres' some more closer picture.  Heaterman wonder if you can explain some of the ports.  It seems to have a few more than I expected.  The 2 on the front appear to be 1"npt, assuming maybe Solar interface? The back has 3, 1 1/2" npt female (assuming hot water out) and beside it appears to be 1" npt female (this one I'm not sure of its purpose) then at the bottom what looks like a 1" npt male (I assume the water return) it extends inside the unit to about the center of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The extra ports are just that. Extras included so you can use them for whatever else may come up in your installation such as solar, auxiliary controls, gauges or sensors. Enjoy your project!!


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 15, 2014)

well I got ambitious tonight and moved it into place.  Picked up 6 $12 dolleys at harbor freight last night.  They actually worked quite well.  It was a slow move by myself but it's moved. Now I need to figure out how to get insulation under it.  Took me a couple hours but it went fairly smooth.  That's probably all I'll have time for this week.  But that's I got it this soon.  So I could install it at a good pace.  Obviously the Windows at coming out.  Once the weather get a little warmer here.


----------



## mike van (Apr 16, 2014)

Cut your sheet of high r  in half, put half under and drop that end. Repeat for other end.  I used 2" under mine.   You're too close to the back wall I think?   You need to get back there for plumbing etc.


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 16, 2014)

The pictures deceiving there's actually about 18" between the wall and the back of it.  Thanks for the suggestion of getting the insulation under it.  I'll definitely give it a try.


----------



## steviep (Apr 17, 2014)

who is the dealer in Maine I live over here in NH and that looks like a nice unit. Thinking of building a woodshed with a boiler rm.


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 17, 2014)

Chris Holley is the rep for most of New England I believe.  He's a member of this forum but I don't see him here much.  Great guy to deal with and talk to.


----------



## heaterman (Apr 17, 2014)

Ditto on the Chris Holley recommendation.  You'd be hard pressed to find a more knowledgeable guy to help you out with a project.
Get him here........   ne.garnsales@gmail.com or Chris@floorheatsystems.com


----------



## steviep (Apr 17, 2014)

thank you


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks heaterman I was just looking for his contact info.


----------



## heaterman (Apr 17, 2014)

MaineGuy said:


> Thanks heaterman I was just looking for his contact info.



Call Garn and tell them to put the rep contact info on their website. Please.


----------



## waynewagner33 (Apr 20, 2014)

How are u planning to insulate


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 20, 2014)

Basically build a box around it. I have a bunch of fiberglass batts left over from other projects. I plan on stuffing those in there.  And I'll probably top it off with blown in insulation.  I should have about 12-16 inches on the sides and top. Back will have roughly 2ft and the front I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## waynewagner33 (Apr 20, 2014)

Cool I would be interested to compare the different performance


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 20, 2014)

My Easter weekend.  2 Windows removed. Walls reinsulated and sheathed.  Now I can start hooking stuff up.


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 21, 2014)

So my wife thinks I have a mistress named Garn. Hope she learns to like her since I hope she will be living with us for the rest of my lifetime.  Or Maine runs out of trees.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 22, 2014)

MaineGuy said:


> So my wife thinks I have a mistress named Garn. Hope she learns to like her since I hope she will be living with us for the rest of my lifetime.  Or Maine runs out of trees.


 

That should turn nicely into a threesome once next winter comes and Ms. Garn is keeping you both warm.


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm hoping that at least 1 of the 2 will keep me warm next winter.  It's always good to have a backup plan.


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 24, 2014)

Well 1 zone is almost completely plumbed.  One more fitting left to complete it. Here's some photos of what I would call progress.


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 28, 2014)

The oil boilers looking pretty naked.  I've been stealing valves, copper pipe and anything else I can use. I thought about piping a zone through it and putting a duct fan in the chimney vent and using it for a giant radiator to heat my garage.  Or just removing the insulated panels.... lol. I'm hoping I never fire it again in my house.


----------



## MaineGuy (Apr 28, 2014)

All my photos are upside down tonight.  Guess that means it's time to get som sleep.


----------



## Gasifier (May 11, 2014)

Congrats on the Garn Jr. and Nice work MaineGuy. What kind of wood is your firewood supply made up from?


----------



## MaineGuy (May 11, 2014)

Gasifier said:


> Congrats on the Garn Jr. and Nice work MaineGuy. What kind of wood is your firewood supply made up from?


I burn a lot of Ash, some rock maple, occasionally some birch I cut most of my wood of our land. So it's whatever is ready to be cut. So it's usually a pretty big variety. Including some cherry and beech.  I try to leave the oak for the deer.


----------



## MaineGuy (May 13, 2014)

I know it's middle of May and 54 degrees but couldn't resist firing it up.  Still need to enclose it but it's burning.  Sensor wires need some straightening up but I've got plenty of time for finishing touches.


----------



## Fred61 (May 14, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## maple1 (May 14, 2014)

MaineGuy said:


> Still need to enclose it but it's burning.  Sensor wires need some straightening up but I've got plenty of time for finishing touches.


 
Har - I've been burning since October 2012, and mine is still not 'finished'. I was at it again just last night actually, insulating a FPHX. I will be picking away at it all summer, likely, as mood dictates.

Nice work, nice boiler!

(More pics please  )


----------



## MaineGuy (May 14, 2014)

maple1 said:


> Har - I've been burning since October 2012, and mine is still not 'finished'. I was at it again just last night actually, insulating a FPHX. I will be picking away at it all summer, likely, as mood dictates.
> 
> Nice work, nice boiler!
> 
> (More pics please  )


 

Yea I'll post more pictures once I clean out a bigger hole so I can get some decent photos.  Next item I need to tackle is to clean out the basement so I can start putting my wood in there for winter.  I know its going to be nice not having to wade outside through the snow to put wood in the stove.


----------



## MaineGuy (May 21, 2014)

A few quick updates.  Decided to use roxsul and metal roofing to close it in.  Sides are done know got to figure out what to do with the top.  Front I may leave as is for now.


----------



## mike van (May 22, 2014)

Looks good, you could just lay batts of R30 across the top -  On the front, can you still get at the 2 lower clean outs?


----------



## MaineGuy (May 22, 2014)

Yea I cut circles for the clean outs I just stuck the circles back in the hole.


----------



## maple1 (May 22, 2014)

I've been mulling on how to finish my storage enclosure, for over a year now. I have recently been leaning to steel and almost had my mind made up. I think you just convinced me. Very nice job.


----------



## MaineGuy (May 22, 2014)

They suggest 5/8 gwb but there's a chance it could get wet at some point.  Metal roofing was a little more money but at least if it gets wet it won't damage it. Plus if for any reason I need to get into it.  I can just unscrew the sheets of metal.


----------



## maple1 (May 22, 2014)

I put steel on my roof 3 years ago. The guy I got it from often has leftover odds & ends. Time for me to ring him up again I think. He also sells foiled foamboard. I think I have a plan coming together. Looks good laying down like that.


----------



## MaineGuy (Jul 19, 2014)

Easiest 8+ cord I ever worked up.  2/3 payment for my OWB.  I could get used to this but won't.  Now to make room in my basement.  And start working on the year afters wood.


----------



## kopeck (Jul 25, 2014)

Are you running those zones straight off the Garn?

I thought you needed an exchanger due to the Garn being unpressurized? 

K


----------



## MaineGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes there run straight of the boiler.  I'm using check valves and zone valves to prevent drain back.  I'm going from memory now but according to the garn manual this is okay as long as your stay under a certain head.  I am border line so I'll see how it works.  I have a heat exchanger if I end up having to use one.  I just wanted to see how it works without, because I'd prefer not to have to use one.


----------



## kopeck (Jul 25, 2014)

You are not worried about corrosion?

What about noisy pipes?

K


----------



## Woodfarmer1 (Jul 30, 2014)

What is your total btu requirement from your heat loss calculations and how many sf are you heating?


----------



## MaineGuy (Sep 7, 2014)

Not really worried about noisy pipes. I've installed it according to the garn manual. Plus I have a water treatment program which should prevent corrosion.   I didn't do a formal heat loss calculation.  Chris Holley my garn rep helped me some.  My house is about 2800 sf.  It's about 10 years old and fairly well insulated.  I heated it the last 8-10 years with an OWB so I figure this is definitely an improvement from that.


----------



## MaineGuy (Sep 7, 2014)

Finally got the ETS hooked up.  I designed the sequencing controller myself, well with a little help from a couple of my co-worker Electrical Engineers. Control's are functioning as there supposed to.  Now just have to call my power company to hook me up to the dedicated 200amp service I put in so I can get on there load management plan. Off peak.  This will hopefully if it works well be replacing my oil furnace which is in my garage no longer hooked up.


----------



## TCaldwell (Sep 10, 2014)

your the first I have seen in new england to actually want to incorporate the ets, what is your delivered elec rate, like the garn enclosure.


----------



## MaineGuy (Sep 10, 2014)

TCaldwell said:


> your the first I have seen in new england to actually want to incorporate the ets, what is your delivered elec rate, like the garn enclosure.


 
Well this will be kind of experimental the first couple years.  I'm signing up for CMP's Load Management plan.  Its specifically designed for ETS systems.  Basically it's about $13.28 a month plus 1.63 cent's per kwh during off peak times.  8pm to 7am.  So it's about $160.00 a year plus whatever electricity I use.  I figure this is cheaper than keeping my oil boiler and maintaining it and worrying about if there's oil in the tank and if the boiler will run the couple times a year that it might be used.  I'll have a better idea of the actual numbers after this first winter.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Are you talking a complete 'real' ETS unit, or just adding elements to your Garn to be time controlled & function like a 'real' ETS would?

My electrician suggested I should check that out with the power company here if I got tired of burning the wood I do, but I haven't.


----------



## MaineGuy (Sep 10, 2014)

maple1 said:


> Are you talking a complete 'real' ETS unit, or just adding elements to your Garn to be time controlled & function like a 'real' ETS would?
> 
> My electrician suggested I should check that out with the power company here if I got tired of burning the wood I do, but I haven't.


 
No I installed a Garn Jr.  The electric is strictly for if I go away and can't build a wood fire.  I might experiment with using it a bit in the shoulder season just to see how much it's really going to cost me.  I've done all kinds of calculations but I don't think I will truly know the cost until I have a chance to try it.


----------



## TCaldwell (Sep 11, 2014)

1.63cents/per khw delivered, at that rate why split wood. All kidding aside compared to my 18.6 cents that sounds great.


----------



## MaineGuy (Sep 13, 2014)

September 13th. I just fired up the Garn. It's a little early I think.  But it's chilly in the house.  I'm also curious how long a heated tank will hold temperature.


----------



## Lathe Farm (Oct 21, 2014)

MaineGuy said:


> September 13th. I just fired up the Garn. It's a little early I think.  But it's chilly in the house.  I'm also curious how long a heated tank will hold temperature.



Congrats!  Looks great.  Working on installing my Garn Jr. at the moment.  Curious how you maintained access to the the manhole and anode rods on top.  Did you leave a cutout or some sort?


----------



## Woodfarmer1 (Oct 21, 2014)

MaineGuy said:


> Yeah but it's a generic manual for all there models. These appear to be additional ports that don't show in the manual.  At least I couldn't find it in there?


I ordered all the 2" based on their manual, costing close to $700 at least when it arrived I was able to get all 1 1/2 which was much cheaper.


----------



## MaineGuy (Oct 21, 2014)

The top I ended up just laying Roxul batts on top then 2" thermax on top of the batts. I cut out around the sensor well. But just covered the manhole.  I'll have to take off the insulation to access it but it's just laying there so it as shouldn't be too difficult. 


Lathe Farm said:


> Congrats!  Looks great.  Working on installing my Garn Jr. at the moment.  Curious how you maintained access to the the manhole and anode rods on top.  Did you leave a cutout or some sort?


----------



## surefire (Mar 12, 2015)

How's your winter coming along, MaineGuy?  How's your cord consumption?
Just re-read your thread (it's a favourite) and it gets me dreaming again about my future garn!


----------



## dlabrie (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Maineguy,
Can you give us an update on how your Garn Jr. has been working for you?
Thanks


----------

